# *SALE* Charlotte Collins: A Continuation of Austen's Pride and Prejudice $0.99



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

​
*About Charlotte Collins*
When Charlotte Lucas married Mr. Collins in Jane Austen's _Pride and Prejudice_, she believed herself to be fortunate indeed. Her nuptials gained her a comfortable home and financial security. If she acquired these things at the expense of true love, it did not matter one whit. To Charlotte, love in marriage was nothing more than a pleasant coincidence.

As the years of her marriage dragged by, Charlotte began to question her idea of love as she suffered continual embarrassment at her husband's simpering and fawning manners. When Mr. Collins dies, finally relieving everyone of his tedious conversation, she must work feverishly to secure her income and home. She gives no further thought to the prospect of love until her flighty sister Maria begs her to act as her chaperone in place of their ailing parents. Hoping to prevent Maria from also entering an unhappy union, Charlotte agrees, and they are quickly thrust into a world of country dances, dinner parties, and marriageable gentlemen.

But when an unprincipled gentleman compromises Charlotte's reputation, her romantic thoughts disappear at the prospect of losing her independence. As she struggles to extricate herself from her slander, her situation reveals both the nature of each gentleman and of true love.

*Blurb*
With _Charlotte Collins_, Jennifer Becton mines the rich vein of literary characters who've vanished into the mists of history. Her newly widowed Charlotte is an expert in social nuance, but does she know her own heart as well? Charming, witty, and grounded in period detail, Becton's debut novel will make Jane Austen fans rejoice. --Beverle Graves Myers, author of Her Deadly Mischief

*Stats and Random Info*

Paperback is 258 pages.
Word count is approximately 77,000.
Paperback consistently in the top 25 on the Amazon Women's Fiction list.


Thank you all for reading!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jennifer, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you for the welcome, Ann, and for the handy note about the rules. I'm glad to have them right here on the page, so I don't have to keep flipping back to make sure I'm not going to tick anyone off with bad etiquette.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Just posting a link to a review and asking an opinion:

Review by Foozago Books/Indie Pride: http://www.foozago.com/blog/2010/10/charlotte-collins/

Now for the opinion question. When I priced my ebook, I based it on competitor's prices in my subgenre. Austen sequels ranged in price from .99 to 9.99, with most of them on the high side. So I shot for the middle. What I didn't know then is that publishers are inflating their ebook prices, so now I'm contemplating a price reduction to $3.99 or $2.99. Any thoughts on this?

Edited to add: I decided to experiment with the price and try $2.99. It should be changed on Amazon in 24 hours.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Not sure if I'm talking to myself or not, but I guess I'll just act senile and keep babbling.

Charlotte Collins got another great review today from Laura's Reviews: http://lauragerold.blogspot.com/2010/11/charlotte-collins-by-jennifer-becton.html

Excerpt:



> I really enjoyed this novel. I have always loved Charlotte and I was glad to see that she finally got to be the star and have a chance to shine in a novel of her own. I obviously love Austen related novels, but the vast majority only deal with Mr. Darcy and Elizabeth from Pride and Prejudice. I love that Charlotte Collins looks at a different character than Mr. Darcy. In fact, Mr. Darcy and Elizabeth are mentioned, but only make a slight appearance in this novel.
> 
> I love Becton's style of writing in Charlotte Collins. It suits the period and the story, and often showed the type of lively wit that originally drew me towards Jane Austen's novels.
> 
> ...


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Posted a free short story related to _Charlotte Collins_. Am thinking of offering it free on Kindle too, but here's a link to it on Scribd.


----------



## Snizu (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi! I just wanted to tell you that I am in the middle of reading your book _Charlotte Collins_ and I am thoroughly enjoying it! I'm so glad to see that you have a short story that focuses on Maria (I'm assuming it's the same Maria!) because I really love that character. I can't wait to read that, too!

I thought I'd add my 2 cents to your question about pricing: I think you were spot on. I have never read an Austen spin off before, but buying something middle of the range felt right to me. Too cheap and it's hard to take it seriously, too expensive and I wouldn't buy it without a specific recommendation from a friend or something.

I'm so glad to see you are getting rave reviews for _Charlotte_! Congratulations and please keep writing books in this vein.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, Snizu!  Thank you so much for buying and reading Charlotte Collins! And for resurrecting this thread. It must have taken ages to find it. I hope you enjoy the ending of the book, and the short story about Maria. (Yes, it's about Maria Lucas and what happens after my novel.) I had a lot of fun writing both. And I am working on another sequel about Caroline Bingley, the villainess of P&P. It'll be out July 15.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've read a sequel to P&P before, but of course it followed the lives of Lizzie and Jane. What a clever idea to see what happens to Charlotte. I've just bought it and will try to get to it after my current read. Thank you, by the way, for the UK link in your signature - very helpful!


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

JenniferBecton said:


> Wow, Snizu!  Thank you so much for buying and reading Charlotte Collins! And for resurrecting this thread. It must have taken ages to find it. I hope you enjoy the ending of the book, and the short story about Maria. (Yes, it's about Maria Lucas and what happens after my novel.) I had a lot of fun writing both. And I am working on another sequel about Caroline Bingley, the villainess of P&P. It'll be out July 15.


I'm so glad this thread was resurrected. I read the sample at Smashwords some time ago, but got distracted with other things before I had a chance to buy it. I don't own a Kindle, so I'll be buying it at Smashwords.

I really enjoyed the sample, and I'm looking forward to reading the whole book. Also looking forward to Caroline's story.

Lanette


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> I've read a sequel to P&P before, but of course it followed the lives of Lizzie and Jane. What a clever idea to see what happens to Charlotte. I've just bought it and will try to get to it after my current read. Thank you, by the way, for the UK link in your signature - very helpful!


Thank you so much, Linjeakel! I really appreciate your buying Charlotte Collins. I have had a harder time marketing in the UK, so I'm glad I at least did something right by having a link here.  I hope you like the book!


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

MidnightWriter said:


> I'm so glad this thread was resurrected. I read the sample at Smashwords some time ago, but got distracted with other things before I had a chance to buy it. I don't own a Kindle, so I'll be buying it at Smashwords.
> 
> I really enjoyed the sample, and I'm looking forward to reading the whole book. Also looking forward to Caroline's story.
> 
> Lanette


Thanks, MidnightWriter! I'm glad the sample was appealing, and I hope you like the whole book as well. Here is a link to Charlotte Collins on Smashwords. I need to add it to my sig line for convenience. I keep forgetting. You can also download "Maria's Story" there for free. Let me know how you like them!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been reading some Pride and Prejudice continuation books recently.  I got your sample this morning.  
Thank you.
deb


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

drenee, I'm glad you got the sample and hope you have fun reading it. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

JenniferBecton said:


> Thanks, MidnightWriter! I'm glad the sample was appealing, and I hope you like the whole book as well. Here is a link to Charlotte Collins on Smashwords. I need to add it to my sig line for convenience. I keep forgetting. You can also download "Maria's Story" there for free. Let me know how you like them!


Thanks for the link. I just bought CC and downloaded both. It's been ages and ages since I read P&P, so I think I'm going to hunt up my copy to read first and refresh my memory.

Lanette


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Uh oh!  Now I have to follow Jane Austen directly! LOL I guess that's what I get for writing an Austen sequel. 

Ps. Thanks for the Smashwords purchase. I appreciate it!


----------



## ccs122300 (Dec 2, 2008)

very interested so I downloaded CC sample (samples are essentially my TBR list!) and Maria's story.  I have a friend that loves Austen spin offs, so I've email both links to her too.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

ccs122300, thanks for downloading the sample and the short story and for spreading the word to your friend! I look forward to hearing how you both like it!


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

​
This week I uploaded "Maria Lucas," a $0.99 short story to Kindle and Smashwords.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________
*About "Maria Lucas"*
After a great deal of romantic strife, Maria Lucas finds herself married to Mr. Jonas Card in a desperate attempt to extricate herself and her sister Charlotte from a dire financial situation. Mr. Card, however, truly loves Maria and has vowed to woo her. Alas, she views him only in friendly terms. But when it seems that Mr. Card's feelings have changed, Maria sets out to discover why. And through a series of unexpected events, Mr. Card succeeds in wooing his wife without saying a word.

"Maria Lucas" is a post script to the novel Charlotte Collins: A Continuation of Jane Austen's Pride and Prejudice. As such, it contains minor spoilers, but it can be read as a stand-alone piece.

This is a *short story* (approximately 5,000 words) and was formerly titled "Maria's Romance."
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________
Again, thanks for reading!


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

_Charlotte Collins_ will be KB Book of the day this Saturday, and coming on July 15, my next Jane Austen sequel--Caroline Bingley--will be released.

I'm so excited!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We're pleased to welcome Charlotte Collins: A Continuation of Jane Austen's Pride and Prejudice as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I loved this book. I wish there would be more about Charlotte Collins. And I also have read the short book about her sister I think it was called Maria?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jennifer,

thanks for being part of the KB Book of the Day program!

Betsy


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

The Kindle edition of _Charlotte Collins_ is on sale for only $0.99 for a limited time only!


----------

